# So confused -  Academy, and my future



## KyleMcLaughlin (22 Feb 2012)

Hello all! I had a couple questions that I hope can be answered. I am thinking about joining the Royal Military College and I was wondering if it would be unusual for someone to go through the education serve the required amount of mandatory service and go into a field like the RCMP. I want to be an RCMP officer, and I thought that by going to the college(s) I would get an education, job, and military experience. However, in order for me to go to the RMC I will need to change all my college courses (I am in grade 11 and live in Ontario) to university leveled courses. I don't believe this will be a problem (academic wise), but It would probably take more time to graduate (e.g. an extra semester). Would even going into the RMPC even be worth it if I just want to be an RCMP officer or should I just go into a job like the infantry. I have also read around this site where people do not care for the officers that come out of the RMC, why is that? Thank you for your time and I hope you have a great day!   

EDIT: Also the courses that I would be taking in grade 12 would be the following:
 - Math and Data Managment (university - deals with functions)
 - English (University)
 - Excercise Science (University)
 - Religion (Mix of University College;U/C)
 - Co-op education (2 credits at a job placement; would be one that is the police force or closely related)
 - A social Science course, have not decided which one (university)
 - Earth and Space science (University) or Science (U/C)

Are these good classes to be in going into the social science program/arts.


----------



## MPwannabe (23 Feb 2012)

I'm going to try to be helpful, but I'll have to address you in several different paragraphs:

First, you've posted in the Military Police section, and I would think that because your main question revolves around deciding to go to RMC, it belongs in that section only. I say this because there are people in that forum who go to RMC and may be able to answer your questions better than myself. 

I worked at RMC as a security guard before becoming an MP, and I can assure you that it is very different than civilian universities. I'm not sure how educated you are with regards to how they run things there. I suggest that you talk to your school guidance councilor and they can help explain it to you. Everything is militarized at RMC, and I've talked to many students who say that their first year grades suffered because of how busy they are with morning training, and getting accustomed to a paramilitary lifestyle. You will need to take University grade courses in high school if you want to apply to RMC, and your councilor can also attest to this. It is not uncommon for RMC graduates to serve their mandatory time in the Canadian Forces and then move to other careers.

The differences between the RCMP and being an infantry officer is tremendous. You seem set on being a police officer, and going to RMC would help you become one, as long as you know that you have to serve your mandatory number of years after graduation (unless you want to cough up a ton of money). RMC will make you bilingual, which is a huge point on your resume if you apply to the RCMP, and it is a highly accredited university. The reason that you've read around this site that there is a lack of respect for Officers who come out of RMC is because they have no life experience, and are immediately put in a position of leadership. RMC teaches academics, and not common sense, the later of which is much more respected and necessary to become a good soldier. RMC doesn't give any life experience, and I've found many Officers who graduate RMC come off to others as 'self-entitled'. However, this can be said for some other civilian university graduates as well, and not just RMC students. 

Lastly, I want to tell you how I got into policing. I graduated highschool, took Police Foundations in college, then went to Brock University for Sociology. I decided that I wanted to join the army full time after serving in the Army Reserves Infantry. I became a Military Police member not long after that. The RCMP are a very respectable police service, no matter what you see in the media. You are an Ontarian, and many RCMP Officers are posted in Western Canada, or Northern Canada. You have to keep that in mind if you decided to apply. RCMP also have the opportunity to go on tours of duty outside the country as well, which may interest you.

If you want me to try and answer any more of your questions or elaborate an what I just told you, throw me a PM and we can talk some more. 

Good luck on your career choices,

MP


----------



## OCDT.Wannabe (24 Feb 2012)

Oh hey,  iper:
Just wanted to say that you *DO NOT* need Data Management to get into the Arts program (which is the only program you are qualified for),
and it does not deal with Functions  ;D Take that breather! Its called statistics in other places for a reason, the course deals with percentages, mean, mode etc. its much more complicated than that but still better than functions, and on the bright side if you take it, it will make you more competitive!

I got this from the website...
*"Students who have not completed Grade 12 Chemistry and Physics will be required to complete preparatory courses as part of their RMCC programme. Students who do not meet these minimum prerequisites may be admitted as mature students."*
You can still get in RMC with your courses but you'll have to do prereqs in RMC. 

Kewl? Hope I helped  8)

PS. You *DO* need Grade 11 M or U Math

You said you took a 2 course CO-OP
I would recommend taking that in summer school, or not at all, I'd recommend you to get good high marks for your 6 courses, rather than a low average because of your CO-OP commitment which I can tell you takes up a large part of your School time.


----------



## KyleMcLaughlin (25 Feb 2012)

Thank you both for helping me. I am going to have to really think about this. I will for sure, be joining some part of the military just for the experience of it. Thanks again


----------

